# Supprimer mot de passe Mac Classic 2



## drivedric (21 Juin 2012)

Hello,

Mon ami a trouvé un vieux Mac Classic 2 et lorsque nous essayons d'ouvrir l'explorateur de fichiers et plusieurs autres choses dans les menus, une boîte demandant un mot de passe apparaît. Nous ne connaissons pas le mot de passe, il a-t-il un moyen de le supprimer sans réinstaller l'OS (nous n'avons pas la disquette ) ?

J'ai essayé de tenir shift au démarrage, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2012)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit une fonctionnalité système. As-tu essayé de démarrer sans les extensions ? Si une extension de sécurité à été ajoutée, tu peux la desactiver ensuite dans le tableau de bord des extensions ou en la sortant du dossier extension (dans le dossier système).

Et bravo pour ton Classic II, j'ai récupéré aussi un Performa 200 il y a quelques jours (même machine).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> As-tu essayé de démarrer sans les extensions ?



  



drivedric a dit:


> J'ai essayé de tenir shift au démarrage, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.



drivedric, tu pourrais préciser un peu à quel stade il te demande un mot de passe ? Est-ce avant le démarrage du système ou après ? Et quelle version du système si c'est après ?


----------



## drivedric (22 Juin 2012)

C'est après le démarrage, on nous le demande lorsqu'on veut accéder à certaines choses. Par exemple, on peut le démarrer et utiliser les applications sur le bureau, mais il demande un mot de passe pour accéder à l'explorateur de fichiers, à système etc.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2012)

Comme le disait melaure, je ne crois pas me souvenir q'il y avait ça dans le système (7?) c'est sans doute une application tierce.
d'ailleurs c'est toujours pas nativement dans lion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Comme le disait melaure, je ne crois pas me souvenir q'il y avait ça dans le système (7?) c'est sans doute une application tierce.



Si si, dans le TdB "Général", il y avait une case à cocher pour protéger l'accès aux dossiers Système, Applications" et je ne sais plus trop lesquels



Powerdom a dit:


> d'ailleurs c'est toujours pas nativement dans lion...



Dans OS X, tu avais ça jusqu'à Leopard  À condition d'avoir un Mac PPC ! ça s'appelait "mot de passe Open Firmware" !


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2012)

Il y avait aussi cette possibilité avec l'extension et le tableau de bord "multi-utilisateurs" mais était-ce le cas avec le Système 7 ? Il me semble que dans ce cas le démarrage sans extensions n'était pas suffisant. N'étant pas chez moi je ne peux vérifier.

Il y avait aussi la possibilité de bloquer le disque avec FWB mais c'était avant le démarrage de l'Os.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semble que dans ce cas le démarrage sans extensions n'était pas suffisant.



Non, il devait falloir zapper la PRam pour remettre le paramètre par défaut.


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il devait falloir zapper la PRam pour remettre le paramètre par défaut.



Je ne sais pas si ça règle le problème.
Tant que l'extension est présente dans le dossier extensions, elle avait la priorité je crois.
Ou alors Zap puis boot sans extensions ?

Je sais que quand ça m'est arrivé, j'ai booté sur une D7 pour déplacer l'extensions dans le dossier "extensions désactivées"

Mais bon, je ne sais toujours pas si cette possibilité existe avec le Système7


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça règle le problème.
> Tant que l'extension est présente dans le dossier extensions, elle avait la priorité je crois.
> Ou alors Zap puis boot sans extensions ?
> 
> ...



Mais il n'y a pas besoin de supprimer l'extension, il suffit juste de décocher la case à cocher depuis le TdB, le zap PRam n'est utile que si l'extension n'est plus présente sur la machine !


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2012)

J'avais le souvenir que c'était plus chiant que ça. 
Mais en règle générale tes souvenirs sont plus exacts que les miens


----------

